# Breeding Holland Lops



## Bri5737 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello! I am new to show rabbit breeding and would like some advice if possible. I bought a black Holland Lop doe that has Opal, Orange, Chesnut, Black Tort, Lynx, and Black Gtp steel in her pedigree. She is very small and compact and I'm pretty sure she has the dwarf gene. She won 3 legs as a junior, but unfortunately she has way too much ear control so is no longer showable. I've been told she has had at least one successful litter in the past. Unfortunately she is pretty skittish so I'm unsure if I should even breed her right now.

I just bought a broken blue tort Holland Lop buck that has a massive head and strong crown. He is 7 ounces over the weight limit so he is not showable. His father won 70 legs, so he definitely comes from good lines. His pedigree has all torts; blues and blacks. I was told he has the dwarf gene and that he is just very big. He is very sweet and certainly not shy.

I was wondering if color wise would these two be a good match? What colors might I get? I would expect black torts as they both have them in their pedigree, as well as broken black. I'm just unsure if I would get blues, opals, or any other color. Also, what are the chances of having kits with nice heads and crowns? I'm really hoping these two will create well balanced kits as both rabbits have funny heads, lol.


----------



## Bunny gurl (Apr 25, 2018)

Bri5737 said:


> Hello! I am new to show rabbit breeding and would like some advice if possible. I bought a black Holland Lop doe that has Opal, Orange, Chesnut, Black Tort, Lynx, and Black Gtp steel in her pedigree. She is very small and compact and I'm pretty sure she has the dwarf gene. She won 3 legs as a junior, but unfortunately she has way too much ear control so is no longer showable. I've been told she has had at least one successful litter in the past. Unfortunately she is pretty skittish so I'm unsure if I should even breed her right now.
> 
> I just bought a broken blue tort Holland Lop buck that has a massive head and strong crown. He is 7 ounces over the weight limit so he is not showable. His father won 70 legs, so he definitely comes from good lines. His pedigree has all torts; blues and blacks. I was told he has the dwarf gene and that he is just very big. He is very sweet and certainly not shy.
> 
> ...


Actually the buck has a very nice head the doe looks good to except the tight crown and ear control but you can definitely breed the two and get chances of a few colours depending on their genealogy but you can get black tort blue tort chestnut black and possibly others but you will not get any broken blacks out of them or any broken colours at all the doe is not a broken you must have two broken parents to get broken kits. Also no one can tell you they will or will not
produce nice kits etc as each pairing can be different and it is great that you chose rabbits with good bloodlines but that doesn’t mean you will get good or bad babies from them you can have a rabbit who has been GC ed over and over unbeatable on the show table but throws really badly typed babies good pets not for show or
A rabbit that is not very special looking that has amazing litters with kits that are typed great and go on to win on the table it is all up to genetics so you will learn in time what lines go well together and what doesn’t but don’t get discouraged it takes a lot of time and hard work to learn and to build a good foundation but when you do it with your own buns it is a great rewarding experience keep learning and don’t ever be afraid to ask an experienced breeder for help or their opinion that’s how you learn and a good breeder will take the
Time to help you and see it through. Hope this helps a little but don’t stop learning and trying!!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 29, 2018)

I agree with all of the above except that you have a 50/50 shot for broken babies. Only one parent has to be broken in order to get broken babies. It’s actually more recommended to breed a broken and solid as you have a higher chance of getting a charlie marked broken when you breed two brokens together and a charlie is unshowable


----------

